# How to design a  very simple label ?



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell what  inexpensive program or web  site would be the best to make a very simple design for my soap labels .I looked on line last night for hours and had no luck .

TIA


Kitn


----------



## heartsong (Aug 20, 2009)

*x*

i REALLY like the PRINT SHOP. (staples or office max.)

the programs start at $19.95 and go to $120+

i have the $29 version and LOVE it.  i printed my 1st label after about an hour of just poking around, and it can do so much more than i have time to learn.  it is very user friendly, has like 80+ fonts, clip art, a coloring box and much more-you can produce labels, biz cards, brochures, soap sleeves, letterhead, etc.

i'm a complete dummy when it comes to programs-and this is about as dummy-proof as it gets! :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you Monet .
I just about went blind and crazy trying out things on line last night .I am not savvy in this area at all . Zip . Nada .Zero .But I am willing and eager to learn .


----------



## heartsong (Aug 20, 2009)

*x*

it's really a fun program to fool around with.  with a little time and patience (i have very little of either) you can turn out very professional results.

you can download pictures outside the program, too.


----------



## AshleyR (Aug 21, 2009)

I always use Corel Draw and Photoshop to do my labels, but they're both really pricy (luckily I got them for free at my old job). They are both excellent though if you can afford them (they're a few hundred bucks each I think. Eeeeeek!)


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 21, 2009)

I use Print Master Platinum by Broderbund.  I paid $30 at Walmart for it and I love it.  I use it for everything from bar soap labels to labels for my body sprays and lotions.  I print most of my labels from the full page poster setting.  You can click on the ruler that runs across the top or on the side and it will put temp. lines across or down your screen to set your work area to whatever size you want it to be.  Very easy to get print to show up right where you want it to, even on the side of your bar of soap or where ever.  Easy to import your own pictures, set up custom colors or whatever you want.  Working off this full page format has an advantage to it.  One size of label material is all I need.  I print 15 small shampoo labels off 1 sheet.  I cut them to size on my paper cutter after printing.  I had at one time 20 different label sizes in stock. Not any more.

Hope this helps,

Bruce


----------



## Bnky (Aug 21, 2009)

I used Microsoft Publisher which came with my computer.  I've used Publisher for years though so it was my first choice.  I also use Paintshop Pro for editing pictures to insert in my publications. 
Bnky


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much . Your answers are a big help to me .


Kitn


----------



## rubato456 (Aug 23, 2009)

i use photoshop elements 7 which was around 89.00 at the time i got it. you can do alot but its got a bit of a learning curve. i've designed ads, banner and more. it's been good for me.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi kitn     Im in the same boat.I checked out the freeware,& there's nothing suitable I could figure how to use. I like the sound of printshop,bear in mind that versions older than #23 won't load on vista(I HATE vista-huge PITA-Gatesy should have to pay compensation for that F-up!!) But older versions are CHEAP.This was helpful to me:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VQKXqUVvg0&feature=channel_page"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VQKXqUV ... annel_page[/ame]


----------



## hem06 (Aug 25, 2009)

I get emails from Broderbund and Print shop is on sale:






Here is the link:
http://www.broderbund.com/store/broder/ ... s=ordernow


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you so much hemo , I think that will work fine for my needs .

thanks for the link too 

Kitn


----------



## xyxoxy (Aug 25, 2009)

Though I have not shopped lately, in the past I had a lot of luck getting previous versions of software on Ebay for a LOT less than the current versions cost new.

So in other words if the latest and greatest version #12 of your favorite photo program costs $300 - you can probably find a fully licensed version #11 from last year on Ebay for under $50. Do you REALLY need all the latest bells and whistles? And chances are you can also find those older "How To" books for those earlier versions very cheap as well.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 25, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> Though I have not shopped lately, in the past I had a lot of luck getting previous versions of software on Ebay for a LOT less than the current versions cost new.
> 
> So in other words if the latest and greatest version #12 of your favorite photo program costs $300 - you can probably find a fully licensed version #11 from last year on Ebay for under $50. Do you REALLY need all the latest bells and whistles? And chances are you can also find those older "How To" books for those earlier versions very cheap as well.



Yes,all true,but PLEASE make sure the older programs are compatible with your operating system.

Hem06: The Printshop22 offer is a fantastic deal! I just bought #23 for $89


----------



## xyxoxy (Aug 25, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Yes,all true,but PLEASE make sure the older programs are compatible with your operating system.



Good point and good advice.
What I'm suggesting is to get a deal on something that is maybe only a year or two old. These programs are frequently updated and the vendors try to keep pushing you to the newer versions when the previous version suits your needs just fine. Usually compatibility is not an issue in this case... but it is certainly a good idea to check.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 25, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> gekko62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HearHear!! Castorfan's creative output is fine proof of that! Can't find the reference,but Im sure CF said her work is done on an older publishing program? 

Hey,and don't mind me,I'm just not a vista/microsoft fan!  :twisted:


----------



## kittywings (Aug 26, 2009)

I concur... I use the newest Adobe Illustrator, but usually for the new versions of stuff they only change a few things.  I still use photoshop from 2004 or so... I HAVE the new one, but the old one's comfy, like an old sweater


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

I hear you gekko on the Vista , my laptop is Vista  , I think anyone who has Vista  should  get the Windows 7 upgrade FREE .

just my 2 cents ;D

Kitn


----------



## hem06 (Aug 26, 2009)

kittywings said:
			
		

> I concur... I use the newest Adobe Illustrator, but usually for the new versions of stuff they only change a few things.  I still use photoshop from 2004 or so... I HAVE the new one, but the old one's comfy, like an old sweater



I use PS7.  I could get CS or whatever they have now---but I like 7.  I get 7.  AND I have the "Photoshop 7 Bible" (Salvation Army, 50 cents).  They all have subtle differences.  Plus, I have a million things downloaded for 7.  I love it and can make cool things on it.
I also have The Print Shop errrr 8.  LOL  I like that, too.


I fear change.


----------



## kwahlne (Aug 27, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I hear you gekko on the Vista , my laptop is Vista  , I think anyone who has Vista  should  get the Windows 7 upgrade FREE .
> 
> just my 2 cents ;D
> 
> Kitn



My son just got a new laptop with Vista and he DOES get a free Windows 7 upgrade!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

I heard about that , all Vista owners need some help .

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 27, 2009)

Im seriously considering wiping my lappy & installing xp. I _have_ managed to make the vista a little more user-friendly by disabling a huge load of things,but the other prob is disc space,& ram. Printshop for example requires 128mb on all other operating systems,but 1G for vista.And that applies to most programs.I'm now really wary of anything 'microsoft'.I use open office,firefox,& if there was a decently comparable os,I'd have that too!
Oh for an apple!


----------



## xyxoxy (Aug 27, 2009)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Im seriously considering wiping my lappy & installing xp. I _have_ managed to make the vista a little more user-friendly by disabling a huge load of things,but the other prob is disc space,& ram. Printshop for example requires 128mb on all other operating systems,but 1G for vista.And that applies to most programs.I'm now really wary of anything 'microsoft'.I use open office,firefox,& if there was a decently comparable os,I'd have that too!
> Oh for an apple!



I am in the IT field (almost 20 years now) and all of my systems are still on XP. It WORKS... and so far I've had no need of Vista or anything else for that matter. In fact my personal PC's are all still using IE6... again... it works. I prefer to let them work out the bugs instead of rushing in to install the newest software.

If it wasn't for corporate standards beyond my control I'm sure I would be on MAC and/or Linux.


----------



## gekko62 (Aug 28, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> I am in the IT field (almost 20 years now) and all of my systems are still on XP. It WORKS... and so far I've had no need of Vista or anything else for that matter. In fact my personal PC's are all still using IE6... again... it works. I prefer to let them work out the bugs instead of rushing in to install the newest software.
> 
> If it wasn't for corporate standards beyond my control I'm sure I would be on MAC and/or Linux.



Yeah,I was quite happy with Win2000,but this lappy came with vista,& not being overly computer savvy I wasn't sure how to swap os,so stuck it out.But I'm learning more all the time.Today I upgraded my ram,changed the card myself & all.Perhaps not a big deal,but am rather pleased with m'self nonetheless!  
I've been doing some research,read a review comparing Win7 with Linux,of which I know very little.But seems it's very popular! I know I'm _really_ happy with open office,& firefox,both open source,so I'm looking into it further.Ubuntu do a new update evry 6mths,next due Oct,& I can try before installing.Not 100% at this stage,but warrants closer scrutiny....


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)

Are there similar programs available for mac?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

I ended up getting the Print Shop Deluxe 23 for $35.00 including shipping to Canada . I can't wait until it gets here , to play with it .

Thanks for all your help everybody , much appreciate it .

Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 6, 2009)

Good luck, Kitn!  Let us see what you come up with!

I've got CS2, and I'm pretty sure I can do stuff like that with it, but it took me long enough, and took too much patience, just to learn how to edit photo's  lol

i hate learning curves


----------



## SilverMaple (Sep 6, 2009)

xyxoxy said:
			
		

> gekko62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too.  I hate Vista.  DH wiped it off both of our computers and put XP back on.  Now things run again!  Yay!

I use CS2 and sometimes the Maestro download you get free from onlinelabels.com when you place an order with them.


----------



## yatyat (Sep 8, 2009)

i use avery's design pro which you can download for free.  i tried maestro but avery is a bit less headachey for me.


----------

